# Lydia E Pinkham's Pewter??



## BlobTop Bob (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello all. I found this advert. coaster?? Brown felt on back.I think I have a bottle of this name also.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

She put out a whole range of cool advertising items.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

That's nice, I suspect it's aluminum. Take a toothbrush and some baking soda to it. Pinkham as been around along time but it's still desirable.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

her


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 6, 2010)

Was Lydia Pinkham a genuine person, or a marketing creation like Betty Crocker?


----------



## woody (Oct 6, 2010)

She was a real person.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lydia_Pinkham


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

very real...
 she even had grandkids...


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

ha that was good[]
 man isnt that one ugly cat???

 here are the grandkids


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

here is probably a fairly realistic image of Lydia late in life...


----------



## BlobTop Bob (Oct 6, 2010)

WOW a real picture of health she was.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 7, 2010)

keep in mind she was 117 years old there


----------

